# Parallel Universes: The hidden universe of single socks and single sticks...



## geezer (Jun 12, 2021)

Is it just me? I've been increasingly plagued by some kind of dimensional shift ...or perhaps worm-holes to distant parts of the galaxy, or maybe even portals to parallel universes. 

How else can I explain all the single _socks_ with no mates in my laundry and single _sticks_ in my equipment bag. Oh, I still have a ton of sticks I take to practice (we work out at a variety of places from garages to parks, to a lumber warehouse space we use as a gym) and when I get home, I check my bag and I'm always short the odd stick. Since we deliberately work with a variety of lengths and weights of bastón, I really notice it when one half of a matched pair is missing. Or when a "fave" ...like that short, heavy 20" x 1 1/2"  piece of super dense rattan I always used for close work went awol.

Is it just _me? _Are my training partners secretly selling old, frayed and taped-up pieces of rattan on Ebay? Or is there some kind of dimensional shift going on in the Cosmos. I keep imagining the dark, cratered surface of a distant, alien world, devoid of life yet inexplicably bristling with short pieces of well used rattan, and millions upon millions of single, un-matched socks. Perhaps _Loki_ is involved! 

So, I ask am I alone in having this problem? Any thoughts or words of sympathy and consolation would be appreciated!


----------



## geezer (Jun 12, 2021)

...and before you make any snarky comments... Yes I _do_ mark my sticks, with obnoxious clarity. Doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Alan0354 (Jun 13, 2021)

Old age, believe me, it's happening to me in different ways.

My wife always have a check list, like what to bring, what to buy, check mark out on the list to make sure it's done. I don't know how many times I screwed up on things that I never did even a few years ago.

Hate to tell you, it only gets worst.


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2021)

geezer said:


> Is it just me? I've been increasingly plagued by some kind of dimensional shift ...or perhaps worm-holes to distant parts of the galaxy, or maybe even portals to parallel universes.
> 
> How else can I explain all the single _socks_ with no mates in my laundry and single _sticks_ in my equipment bag. Oh, I still have a ton of sticks I take to practice (we work out at a variety of places from garages to parks, to a lumber warehouse space we use as a gym) and when I get home, I check my bag and I'm always short the odd stick. Since we deliberately work with a variety of lengths and weights of bastón, I really notice it when one half of a matched pair is missing. Or when a "fave" ...like that short, heavy 20" x 1 1/2"  piece of super dense rattan I always used for close work went awol.
> 
> ...


I do it a different way. I keep my sticks together.....that way I can lose both of them at the same time. How I manage to do this is a mystery to me.


----------



## Alan0354 (Jun 14, 2021)

Do what my wife does, have a check list, check everything you carry to the gym, when you finish exercising, put everything in the bag and check it on the list. If you come home and find there are some missing, then you can think about being stolen........Or check in the X-File. I really doubt people would steal these used beat up sticks.


----------



## geezer (Jun 14, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> I really doubt people would steal these used beat up sticks.


Oh yes. They definitely do.

...well, maybe not *most* people, but _*I*_ frequently seem to end up with other people's sticks in my bag. Don't even know how I do that. Some kind of kleptomania, maybe? I always try to return them later.


----------



## Alan0354 (Jun 15, 2021)

geezer said:


> Oh yes. They definitely do.
> 
> ...well, maybe not *most* people, but _*I*_ frequently seem to end up with other people's sticks in my bag. Don't even know how I do that. Some kind of kleptomania, maybe? I always try to return them later.


Sounds more like you lost track of the sticks. Who want to steal a used stick that has been beaten up? Like you said, you took other people's stick by mistake, that works the other way around also.

Like I said, you really want to get to the bottom, start a list to check in and out all the sticks you bring. Or, just bulk buy sticks so you don't worry about losing anymore.

BTW, why do you need so many pairs? One main pair and one backup pair, that should be plenty. I would even keep the backup pair in the car for just in case.


----------



## geezer (Jun 16, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> Sounds more like you lost track of the sticks.


What? Me? _...Impossible!_


Alan0354 said:


> *Who* want to steal a used stick that has been beaten up?


Evil, viscious, no-count, stick-stealin' varmints. ...and _my dog._


Alan0354 said:


> Like you said, you took other people's stick *by mistake..*.


_Mistake?_ What mistake? ...Oh, yeah, ...right! That's my _story_ and I'm stickin' to it.   


Alan0354 said:


> Like I said, you really want to get to the bottom,* start a list to check in and out all the sticks you bring. *


My goodness, you are and _organized_ individual! I'll bet you turn in your tax forms early too!

..But seriously, I mean considering how we conduct our workouts... 

...Like last time, for example, we _moved_ away from the open area and went over under the trees 'cause it was getting warmer _...over 110°_, but first went back to the cars to get the _water cooler_, ...and then Jason _mashed his finger_ and it was bleeding, ...and when I went over to see I stepped in _dog-poo_, ...then the automatic _sprinklers_ went on and we had to run and grab all our gear out of the tall grass and high-tail it for the parking lot... then toweled off, and called it quits for the day, and when I got home, sure enough another stick done gone. 

Pretty typical. 


Alan0354 said:


> Or, just *bulk buy *sticks so you don't worry about losing anymore.


I do. At _Frank's Cane and Rush._ Buy 'em in bundles of 20 at a time. Decent sticks, real cheap.


Alan0354 said:


> BTW, why do you need *so many* pairs?


Just _because. _ 

...also I like to have a lot of loaners. I'm kind of an _Eskrima evangelist! _


Alan0354 said:


> I would even keep the* backup pair* in the car for just in case.


Always do!


----------



## Alan0354 (Jun 19, 2021)

Ha ha, if you use your United Cutlery Nylon Walking Cane that you already have, I bet you don't have to bring any spare or backup canes. It is so tough it won't break. BUT your friends are going to hate you for it because you'll destroy their sticks!!!


----------



## Argus (Jun 20, 2021)

> Since we deliberately work with a variety of lengths and weights of bastón


I just wanted to remark how awesome I think that is.

I'm absolutely amazed how tuned my techniques, and sense of range and timing, and even my power generation is to the standard, 28" sticks we all use. All that gets so screwed up when I pick up a stick that is slightly "too short" or significantly heavier/lighter, etc.

I am considering buying a bunch of rattan and cutting it to random lengths precisely for this reason.


----------

